# Flapjack recipes wanted home made



## Welshy_Pete

Hello Im after as many home made flapjack recipes that you all know thats good in protein mainly. Dont mind carbs as long as there low in fat as possible in these kind flapjacks Im making.

If you know any websites even with lots on or just your own on here.

Time I started making my own in bulk. It should be cheaper then buying them.

Main aim to help body building any help would be great thanks.


----------



## cellaratt

Flapjack Recipe


----------



## jjb1

200g oats

150g honey

150g p butter

2-4 scoops whey

melt the p but and honey in micro wave for 1 - 2 mins stir then mix oats into the mixture.

allow to cool slightly now add the whey and mix again then spread into a baking tray or tuperware lined with baking film and cool in fridge for 45 mins

no cooking great flapjacks


----------



## MrGum

I have been making my own.

175g margarine

140g syrup (or part syrup, part molasses)

50g muscavado sugar

250g oats.

Melt the sugar in the fat and syrup, stir in the oats and bake for 25 mins 180 degrees.

However: I just keep adding oats until the mixture is really stiff (ie much more than 250g) - still works fine and lowers the fat-per-bar amount.

I have stopped making them though, as I eat the whole lot in about 2 days and I don't want to eat that much fat.

I would like to know if lower fat options are possible.

mark


----------



## MXD

Yes me also some low fat flapjacks would be ace.


----------



## warren

any one hve a recipe with rough p/c/f values with them , i know i dont ask for alot lol


----------



## MXD

You just add the ingredients cals. The end weight of the cooked substance and then divide it by portion size.


----------

